# Illustrator CS, Buchstabenschriftzug umwandeln



## LemmiLemming (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
komme von Photoshop und habe noch keine Ahnung von IIlustrator CS  : )


Habe 2 Textebenen

1. Textebene A3 deckend gefüllt mit dezenten grauen Buchstaben
2. Textebene mit einem großen überlappenden Schriftzug

(siehe Screenshot im Anhang)

Jetzt ist das Ziel den Schriftzug aus Textebene 2 
durch schwarz einfärbte Buchstaben aus der  1. Textebene darzustellen

Wie funktioniert das in CS ?

Vielen Dank

: )

LemmiLemming


----------



## thoru (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo LemmiLemming,

ich vermute mal das es in CS ähnlich funktioniert wie in Illu10. Demnach solltest
du deine Schriften in Pfade umwandeln und diese so positionieren das die
füllende Schrift im Hintergrund liegt. Jetzt markierst du beide und mit einem Klick
auf die rechte Maustaste öffnet sich ja ein Flyoutmenü indem du den Eintrag
Schnittmaske finden solltest. Diesen angeklickt und die Schrift im Vordergrung
sollte sich mit der im Hintergrund füllen.
So passiert es zumindest in Illu10...

cu 
thoru


----------



## LemmiLemming (21. Mai 2004)

*antwort thoru*

hallo thoru,

vielen dank !
für die schnelle antwort. habe es auf die schnelle nicht hinbekommen
nehme mir aber noch mal am wochenende richtig zeit und werde rumprobieren.

: ))

lemmilemming


----------

